# focke-wulf ta154v-3 1/72nd by hasegawa



## woljags (May 7, 2011)

another rare kit from 1998










this kit has a very high part count




















the last pic shows the main parts being dry assembled,as this is a nose sitter i might put the main parts together 1st before joining the fuselage halfs so that i can get the nose weights correct


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2011)

Great stuff Bob! Why don't you enter it in the Me/ Fw group build?


----------



## woljags (May 8, 2011)

i don't think i'm good enough for that mate


----------



## Florence (May 8, 2011)

Don't have to be experten to enter a group build. Have a look at my GB threads.  Just join the fun.... Gives me incentive to finish a kit (which I so far have'nt). 

David.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2011)

I echo these posts above.


----------



## woljags (May 9, 2011)

how do i enter please


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2011)

Just create your own thread in the proper GB section. For the thread ,use a title of a correct form.You can find it in the #10 group build section when having a look at thread there. Also please remeber that eaxh thraed should include a header of rquired form that has to be posted in the firest yuor post there. Please have a look at threads there . I'm sure you can grasp that.


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2011)

Be good to see you in there mate!


----------



## woljags (May 9, 2011)

i've started a thread in the group build following this build,i hope i've done it correctly,thanks chaps for the support


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2011)

Bob..some editioning to the entry had to be done. But glad to see you participating.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2011)

Great to see you in the GBs Bob. You'll get plenty of help and advice, and there's no reason why your 'relaxing thing' after your normal work can't produce results as good as your car restorations.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2011)

I second that!


----------



## woljags (May 10, 2011)

thanks chaps means a lot


----------

